# Cover that fits Char-Griller Duo w/SFB?



## dbax85 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

After finally putting together my new grill/smoker/SFB, I realized that I don't want to leave it outside in the weather. I almost bought the cover that Char-Griller sells that fits my grill, but after reading all of the poor reviews decided I would not waste my money. Does anyone have a suggestion (other than a tarp) for what might fit my grill?


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 9, 2012)

If you google smoker covers there are a few sites that make them such as:

http://www.beso.com/smokers-covers/search?rf=gbs

http://www.thecoverhut.com/


----------



## maaak39 (Jan 10, 2012)

If you havent found one yet here is one from amazon 


if that link doesnt work just go to amazon and search chargriller duopro cover


----------

